# Trainer moved horse out of barn w/out owners permission.



## GlamThreads (Jan 17, 2012)

My trainer moved my horse out of his training facility to another barn that I have never been to and is over an hour away. The Trainer was also supposed to market, promote and sell horse which he has not done. Do I have any legal rights in this matter?


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Did you have a contract saying that he was going to advertise the horse and keep it only on the property the horse was moved from?


----------



## GlamThreads (Jan 17, 2012)

We did not have a written contract, just verbal. Horse was purchased from traininer in 2011 and was kept in training with him till she was moved out. She is posted on his business website for sale and one other web site listing his training faciltiy as selling agent.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Without a written contract stating terms you really don't have any recourse. You stated that the trainer was supposed to advertise and sell the horse, which, if the horse is advertised on the trainer's site than technically the trainer has met that obligation. It is not necessarily the trainer's fault the horse has not as yet sold...it takes time. As for moving the horse, did you ask why? Could it be a potential buyer is interested and the trainer moved the horse for better access by the potential buyer? 

EVERYTHING needs to be in writing including agreements between friends. It cuts down on questions later.

Good luck.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If you've left the horse with the trainer to sell and the trainer moves barns, it would stand to reason that the trainer has every right to move the horse to his new facility.

If you want the horse back, go and get her. Otherwise, leave her with the trainer until she's sold.

I'm not sure why this is an issue other than you have nothing in writing, which is a big no-no.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I sure hope you have a bill of sale.......just saying......

How folks can do this sort of stuff with nothing in writing? Do you even have any idea how much the horse is to be marketed for? How much the trainer gets? Anything?


----------



## GlamThreads (Jan 17, 2012)

I solely and leagally own the horse. The trainer did not change barns, only my horse was moved out. Trainer claimed he would market, promote and show horse to prospective buyers. But the owner of barn where horse is was completely unaware of what the horse was there for and wanted to know what to do with her. I do know how much she is being marketed for and what the trainers commsion is supposed to be.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Well then, I think you need to be asking the trainer why the horse was moved. Surely you have his e-mail addy and phone number? You could clear all this up with a two minute phone call.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Agreed- find out from the trainer why the horse was moved. If you aren't satisfied with the job the trainer is doing (either in his efforts to sell the horse, or his reason for moving the horse isn't reasonable) then go get the horse and move her where you want.

It's not too late to get a written contract, either with this trainer or some other one you decide to hire as a selling agent if you go and get the horse back.


----------



## GlamThreads (Jan 17, 2012)

I am not new to the horse industury and the wheelings and dealings that are involved. I have been with this particular trainer for over 3 years and watched him buy, sell and trade many horses in that time. I thought we had a good enough relationship to trust him with selling my horse. I do know why the horse was moved. There was a personal issue with the trainer's girlfriend and she forced him to move the horse out of his barn. Since this was done against my will, I am asking if I have any legal rights.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

As long as you have access to the horse and the horse was not stolen, and you are free to move the horse out of the new barn at any time, again; without a written agreement that the horse NOT be moved without your knowledge or consent, there is no legal recourse. Now, if the horse sustained an injury or illness directly related to the move you might be able to do something but otherwise it is between you and the trainer at this point. 

I agree with Verona..while the horse is still up for sale, and if you decide to remain with that trainer, I would get a very clear contract into place. I will say that I question the trainer's, uhm, professionalism if he could allow a family member/girlfriend whatever to "force" him to move a horse he doesn't own. That excuse sounds a little strange. Personally, I'd be looking for a different trainer if possible.

Just out of curiosity, and I missed it in the first post...were you contacted about the move and refused or was the horse just moved? If you were contacted first, refused to have the horse moved and the horse was moved anyway you may have a legal right as technically the horse could be considered stolen. If the horse was just moved and then you were notified, then it is more a case of really unprofessional conduct. Even if you were previously notified the case is still very weak due to the argument that you know where the horse is located and have free access and can move the horse at any time.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Since a girlfriend is involved now,it starts to get sticky. I'm just seeing a red flag.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

GlamThreads said:


> I solely and leagally own the horse. The trainer did not change barns, only my horse was moved out. Trainer claimed he would market, promote and show horse to prospective buyers. But the owner of barn where horse is was completely unaware of what the horse was there for and wanted to know what to do with her. I do know how much she is being marketed for and what the trainers commsion is supposed to be.


that may all be true-to YOU. But without a WRITTEN bill of sale, and a WRITTEN contract from the trainer-you are, IMO, on thin ice. You are asking what LEGAL recourse you have? Not much without a contract. For someone who is so adamant about knowing SO much about the horse industry-you should know better. I also find the whole GF excuse a bit questionable. Where are the rest of his horses?

Personally-I would probably get a contract-like yesterday, or get my horse. Period.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Girlfriend issue? You mean the trainer's girlfriend doesn't want your horse there because she thinks you & him are getting too close?


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Your legal recourse? Go get your horse and move it where you want it to be.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

What legal recourse are you wanting?

I'm not getting it.

You wanted the trainer to market, advertise and sell the horse. Sounds like even from your point of view that trainer is doing that.

Do you have a problem with where the horse is now at? 

Or are you just angry you weren't told about it before hand?

If you don't want the horse there and don't want the trainer to sell the horse any longer then go get said horse.

Pretty simple.

If you had a verbal agreement for the trainer to be showing, riding and selling the horse then it makes sense foe the horse to be with the trainer to do so so I don't see a problem there.

But again, if you don't want the horse there then just go get it. Otherwise if there are no other problems then not being told before about the move then just let it be.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Is the trainer hiding your horse from you? Physically keeping you from your horse? Is there a problem with the new barn? I'm not seeing the 'legal' issue here... especially since you don't have any written contracts. 

If you don't like the barn, move the horse. If you want to stay with the trainer you're currently with then keep the horse there, if you don't then move the horse. Don't go looking for legal recourse until there is an actual legal problem that needs to be dealt with. As long as everything can be sorted out civilly then take the easy way out.


----------

